# Marantz Releases New SACD Player and Amp



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Marantz Releases New Audiophile Grade High-end SACD Player and Integrated Amp


* Category:
* Audiophile, News, Source Component News, Stereo Amplifier News

* Resources & Links:
* SACD
* , Source Components
* , Stereo Amplifiers


* May 19, 2009


Marantz America is celebrating 30 years of visionary guidance from its legendary audio designer Ken Ishiwata, with the unveiling of two audiophile components, the KI Pearls. The new KI Pearl units, including the SA-KI Pearl SACD Player ($2,999) and the PM-KI Pearl Integrated Amplifier ($3,599) will add to a robust Marantz product lineup for the year. A limited number of the SA-KI Pearl units will be released in May 2009 to select Marantz retailers, with availability of the PM-KI Pearl scheduled for September 2009.


----------

